# Strange



## Rosemary Fryth (Dec 26, 2011)

This year I caught the horror series 'Strange' on Foxtel Sci-Fi channel. I really enjoyed it and was disappointed that the series never made it beyond the first season. It would be great if the BBC took a look at some of these older series with an eye to dusting them off and comissioning a new season of them - trouble is the actors have likely moved on, aged, and thus continuity is lost.


----------

